# ruptured prepubic tendon in sheep



## WolfeMomma (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a ewe due early January. She has looked pretty much the same recently, big belly on both sides. Just recently her stomach has completely changed. One side looks like is not pregnant at all, and the opposite side is huge and very low hanging. She struggles to get around, walking is hard for her. Though she is still alert and will hobble over to get grain, and take a few nibbles of hay. Is this normal? Is it just the lamb changing position?I have never had a ewe change like this. I posted pictures so you can see what I mean. 
Low hanging side




This side  makes it look like she is not even pregnant


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 31, 2020)

My goats have some similar changes close to due dates.  Often, yes, kids moving.  Also, the rumen is less full with forage.   Generally this isn't extreme every day but, obvious changes.   IMO, she'll be real happy to lamb soon!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2020)

@WolfeMomma I may have bad news for you. On our second lambing, still newbies, we went through something called ruptured pre-pubic tendon with my most beloved and favorite ewe. I am posting a link to my thread for that year. The opening paragraph describes my ewe almost exactly like you described yours. 

Page 8 tells about the diagnosis, we had to put her down. There are 3 links, only one works now, but it is a good article. On page 10 is pictures of a ewe that survived with the ruptured pre-pubic tendon, but as a pet, never to be bred again. 

That year was a VERY rough lambing. I chronicled it all, so that we all could learn. We don't post just the happy stories, this is not Disney. This is real farming, whether you have a half dozen chickens or a full ranch with livestock number in the hundreds. We tell it all, good or bad, so that all may learn. 

I pray that your ewe does NOT have a ruptured pre-pubic tendon. I really do. 






						Baymule's Lambs, 2nd Lambing
					

We have been watching Sheepalicious the last couple of weeks, growing larger and larger. It was obvious that she was carrying twins. The past few days, she could barely walk, she waddled. Even when I opened the gate and let them onto green rye grass, the others ran a race to be the first, she S...



					www.backyardherds.com
				




I am sorry to have to bring this to your attention. I hope and pray that your ewe is ok, but I don't want you to be blindsided by this. Please let us know how it goes. I will be worried and concerned for you and family and your ewe. I know how much your sheep are loved and cared for.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 31, 2020)

Baymule said:


> @WolfeMomma I may have bad news for you. On our second lambing, still newbies, we went through something called ruptured pre-pubic tendon with my most beloved and favorite ewe. I am posting a link to my thread for that year. The opening paragraph describes my ewe almost exactly like you described yours.
> 
> Page 8 tells about the diagnosis, we had to put her down. There are 3 links, only one works now, but it is a good article. On page 10 is pictures of a ewe that survived with the ruptured pre-pubic tendon, but as a pet, never to be bred again.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. When I get a chance I will go take a look at that thread. I'm hoping that it is not the case, but I have a feeling it is  this is her first lambing, I had no idea it could happen to first timers.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2020)

My heart hurts for you.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 31, 2020)

Baymule said:


> My heart hurts for you.


Thank you @Baymule it means a lot that I can come to this forum for help. You guys are great


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 31, 2020)

@Baymule i just read your thread, and took a look at those links. It looks exactly like what my ewe has. Im so upset, I really wanted lambs from her bloodline. She is such a sweet good natured ewe, of course its always the good ones, never the cranky one that hates everyone! I am concerned for the lambs she is carrying, I dont know if i should call the vet and have her come out, or if its a waste of money and she will just tell me to wait it out.....I don't know which direction to go, or what the right answer is.
Do you know if this is something that can be inherited? or is it just a random occurrence?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2020)

As far as I know, it is just a random thing. It is very possible that she will give birth. She may or may not make it. Be prepared to milk out her colostrum and bottle feed the lamb(s). It might be a good idea to be ready to bottle feed. Let's see, trying to remember the milk recipe........ 1 gallon of whole milk, pour out 2 cups. Add 1 can evaporated milk and 1 cup of cultured buttermilk. I think that's it. @Mike CHS is that right on the recipe? 

I am so glad that you posted her pictures. I had a sinking feeling in my gut, nothing like what you must feel. At least now you know, and know what to expect. You can be ready to raise the lambs and hope you get the lamb(s) you want to carry on her bloodline. 

Go ahead and call the vet, she may have advice for you. My opinion is that you will just have to wait and let her have her lambs, just be ready. Do you have a game camera or can you borrow one? You could set it up in a stall so you could check on her. Just a thought. 

I am so sorry that this has happened. Big hugs. I can't be there in person, but my heart is with you.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 1, 2021)

OOOOOOhhhhh...I hope it is not ruptured tendons.

She may well give birth OK even if it is, but Caesarians are quick, done under local and usually very successful in sheep. My vets are really stars as regards Caesarians. They only charge £60 to £80 to do the Caesarian.

Please keep us updated about her progress.

Good Luck


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2021)

This may sound insensitive, if it does, I apologize for it. Could you change the title of this thread to ruptured prepubic tendon in sheep? Reason being, if anyone is doing a search, they might find it and this could help someone else. I have no pictures of my ewe that we had to put down and my experience with it is buried in the pages of my lambing thread. I try to keep in mind what @Nifty said about thread titles and search engines making it easier for someone doing a search for something in particular.

When Sentry had femoral head ostectomy, I started a new thread for that reason. Maybe my misfortune can help someone else someday and give them hope for their dog.

Since this is something unusual that rarely happens, it might help someone else. Big hugs to you. How is your ewe today?


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 2, 2021)

Baymule said:


> This may sound insensitive, if it does, I apologize for it. Could you change the title of this thread to ruptured prepubic tendon in sheep? Reason being, if anyone is doing a search, they might find it and this could help someone else. I have no pictures of my ewe that we had to put down and my experience with it is buried in the pages of my lambing thread. I try to keep in mind what @Nifty said about thread titles and search engines making it easier for someone doing a search for something in particular.
> 
> When Sentry had femoral head ostectomy, I started a new thread for that reason. Maybe my misfortune can help someone else someday and give them hope for their dog.
> 
> Since this is something unusual that rarely happens, it might help someone else. Big hugs to you. How is your ewe today?


No problem, I will make sure to change the thread title. Well, yesterday she struggled to walk, she kept falling over. Its the most heart breaking thing to watch. I am going to send my vet a message today, with some pictures and ask her what to do.  I will ask her how much the C-sections are because that might be our only option.  We are prepared to do whatever we need to do in order to save those lambs.  I have to at least try. Is there a way I can make her more comfortable in the mean time? I make sure she drinks, I hand feed her all her grain and bring her hay to where she is laying. I'm guessing there is no sheep pain killer?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 2, 2021)

You are putting up a good effort to make her comfortable and keeping her fed. Pain control? I don't know. Since this condition hit me on the blindside, I had no idea until the ewe was down. A C-section might be your best bet. You might try to milk out her colostrum prior to surgery, put it in the freezer. Just my opinion, she is probably waaaay off balance, thus why she keeps falling over. 

Let us know what your vet says.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 2, 2021)

I've seen pics of folks putting a sling around the belly of animals with ruptured tendons - google has some good images.  That might help her for awhile?  

Google pic:




:


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 2, 2021)

So sorry to hear this.  Horrible diagnosis.    Yes, it seems that only the best ones or most loved ones have problems.  I hate losing animals whether they are house pets or livestock.  And I hate seeing them suffer.  

If she is due soon, and there is a danger that she might not be able to deliver normally or safely, you could check on having the vet do a C-section to save the lambs.  Since you are particularly fond of this ewe, and value her exceptional bloodlines, etc., that would be the safest way to ensure the lambs survive.  

You need to be sure to get some colostrum ready to hand - check with other sheep breeders in your area - *goat colostrum will do and most dairy goat breeders keep a supply on hand in the freezer. * If you have to travel to get the colostrum, do it now before she lambs so you have it ready.  You can freeze it.  Be careful warming it up since colostrum at simmering heat turns into a curd.    Then get in some commercial formula - I recommend commercial formula because it has added vitamins and minerals specific for lambs.  It can be ordered from Chewy and wi arrive in a couple of days.  If you can get fresh goat milk, you can use that but maybe add some extra cream to it.  Sheep milk has a lot more fat in the milk than either goat or cow milk.

I hate to say these things, but you probably know already why I am talking about bottle feeding these lambs.    If this ewe does have a ruptured prepubic tendon her survival prognosis is grim.  Having the feeding formula, colostrum and bottles ready in advance will give her lambs' a better chance at surviving the birth.  At least you will have her bloodlines and sweet nature in those lambs.

So sorry.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 3, 2021)

The vet said she can come out monday afternoon. At this point, she is going down hill fast. I have been giving her Propylene glycol ( I don't know if i spelled that right) as per my conversation with the vet. She is starting to smell really bad. At this point I don't have a whole lot of hope for the ewe or lambs. But I am ready to raise lambs if needed. I cant reach her udder very well, she is always laying on it. So I dont know if I will be able to get the colostrum needed.  Can I buy any as a back up? I have little to no experience in bottle feeding lambs


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2021)

Is there anyone near you with goats? I have never bought colostrum. Maybe you could milk her out when the vet gets there? Call feedstores and ask if they have powdered colostrum like they have milk replacer.


----------



## Kusanar (Jan 4, 2021)

WolfeMomma said:


> The vet said she can come out monday afternoon. At this point, she is going down hill fast. I have been giving her Propylene glycol ( I don't know if i spelled that right) as per my conversation with the vet. She is starting to smell really bad. At this point I don't have a whole lot of hope for the ewe or lambs. But I am ready to raise lambs if needed. I cant reach her udder very well, she is always laying on it. So I dont know if I will be able to get the colostrum needed.  Can I buy any as a back up? I have little to no experience in bottle feeding lambs


Can you roll her onto her flat side (the side without the huge baby bump) and milk her while she is down? A sheep farmer on youtube that I watch often checks for milk on the mamas while they are still down after lambing (sometimes between lambs) and she just kind of lifts the hind leg and reaches under. I understand it will be awkward to try to actually milk her that way but it may be possible to get enough. 

I found this link: Here that states: 
"Each newborn lamb should have its first suckle within 30 minutes and never later than 12 – 14 hours after lambing.

Newborn lambs should receive at a minimum an amount of colostrum equaling to at least 5% of its body weight  (Some sources recommend about double this amount– 10 % of body weight) spread over 2 or 3 feeding during the first 12 hours of life.  For example, a 10 pound lamb (160 oz.) should receive 8 oz of colostrum over 2 to 3 feedings within the first 12 – 14  hours of life.  It is generally not recommended to give a lamb over 5 or 6 ounces at any one feeding."

It also says that if sheep colostrum cannot be found then goat or cow can be used. 

I also found packaged colostrum replacement here: Link which says that you should feed 3 times in the first 18 hours of life and that the package will provide 9 feedings so up to triplets which should be fine to buy 1 bag.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 4, 2021)

Hope she holds out till the vet comes.   

With the smell, I sure hope that the lambs are still alive.    If you are confident they are still alive and have reached the conclusion that this ewe is terminal, you can put her down yourself and cut her open to take the lambs.   This is a last ditch effort that is usually done when the ewe can't give birth normally and is dying anyway.  You have to work FAST to get the lambs out before they suffocate.  Be sure to have several strong stomached helpers with you to do this since without the normal birth contractions each lamb will have to be artificially stimulated to breathe.  Try the swinging trick if you have trouble with them breathing.    You won't be able to give any pain killers like the vet will, but in a last ditch emergency it may be the only way to save your lambs.  Don't be afraid to try if necessary.  Wait too long and you lose the lambs too.  This happened t us twice.  We waited too long hoping to save the mamas and by the time we decided the ewe was doomed and tried to save the lambs, it was too late for them too.   

So sorry this happened to your ewe.  

You can buy commercially made colostrum.  It is not as good as using fresh or frozen goat or sheep colostrum, but it will do.  Good luck.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 4, 2021)

Most breeders would keep frozen colostrum.   I have it in my freezer and renew each year...even freeze the heavier milk from next few days.  Wish we were close. 

So very sorry about your doe.  

I have had to do an emergency c before.  Sad but, saved twin Boer kids.  You must be fast and careful with the scalpel.     Be prepared as this is what vet may need to do.  Have towels ready.  Let us know, we care and are praying for you.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2021)

We are waiting with you on the vet.......


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 4, 2021)

Praying for a happy outcome.  Let us know.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 5, 2021)

We had a great talk with the vet, and went over all of our options. The ewe is terminal, that we know, its just how to proceed with getting the lambs so they have the best chance , if they are alive.  We decided after much discussion to induce her, she has been given a steroid shot, she should go in to labor within 48-72 hours. At that point we will allow her to try and give birth, if not the vet will come out and do a terminal C-section. For now I'm just checking on her, and making her as comfortable as possible.  The vet warned us to be ready for loss over all. The lambs may not be alive, and I am preparing for that as much as it sucks 
 I will update as the days go on. This whole situation has weighed so heavy on my heart. This is a good sweet kind ewe, kind to lambs, kind to other sheep. Great with my kids, great with everyone. She always made such goofy faces when I would try to take nice pictures lol I love her. And no matter what, I will make sure her last days are calm, and will be as kind to her as she has been to our family. Lol now I'm getting all sappy and emotional 😭


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 5, 2021)

My heart just breaks with yours!  It's always the best to whom these things happen.  Making her comfortable is your last act of love.  It hurts more than you feel you can stand.   Another piece of you heart just rips off.  BTDT.  😭


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 5, 2021)

Very sorry you are going through this, I don't  have sheep but have been through the heart breaking loss of goats during pregnancy....my heart hurts for you and your family   .... comfort and love is all we have to offer them in this situation, your a good sheep momma , so sorry


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2021)

Big hugs. You can come cry on us, we know the pain of such loss and will grieve with you. I hope the lambs are still alive and that you can at least save them. keep us posted, we are there with you with our hearts.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry this has happened to your good ewe. You have good reason to cry over her.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 5, 2021)

We were all expecting this prognosis for your poor sweet ewe.  But were hopeful for the lambs.  

       Don't be ashamed about getting sappy and emotional over this loss.  We all do this.  No matter how matter of fact I try to be about losing an animal, I usually cry over it, often in private.  They crawl, gallop, trot or just plain barge into our hearts and make themselves at home.  It is the price we pay for holding mastery over all the beasts God gave us - he made us love them and grieve for their loss when they go.

Did the vet say why the lambs might *not *still be alive?   Is she still able to go through the birth process in her condition?  This is so sad.  We all grieve with you, remembering our own experiences with a loved animal that couldn't be saved.  Watching them suffer is the worst part of it.

Hopefully the vet gave you some pain killers for the ewe.  Ours gave us Meloxicam 15mg.  I crushed them and we drenched her am and pm.  After she lambed, when the pain got really bad, we doubled the dose till the vet could come out to euthanize her.  Again, one of my prize ewes.  Her surviving daughter, Snowflake, is gorgeous and one of the sweetest animals in the flock.  Even though Snowflake seemed to be stunted by her mother's illness I kept her instead of sending her to the butcher.  (Completely against my usual stern advice on undersized or inferior animals.)  She is now one of the larger ewe lambs from that lambing cycle and just a really pretty girl.  We docked her longer to avoid any possible prolapse.  Her mother had been docked very short for the show ring.  

When she goes into labor, pull the lambs if she is having any trouble.  The sooner they are out, the better for them and for her.  Did you manage to find colostrum? either natural or commercial?  Have the vet give them a vitamin E shot, how is the selenium in your hay?  Now I am worrying about them for you!  

Bottle lambs are so much fun!!!  Your kids (depending on their ages) will love bottle feeding them.  They act live little pet dogs and try to follow you into the house, etc.  I am hoping for ewe lambs so you don't have to sell them or send them to freezer camp.  

Here are a couple of home made lamb formulas - *just be sure you have the colostrum*.  If the ewe gives birth normally MAKE SURE TO MILK OUT SOME OF HER COLOSTRUM TO FREEZE FOR FUTURE EMERGENCIES.  Second milkings - even into the second day - often contain some colostrum.  It takes 3 days for the milk to clear of all colostrum for drinking in your kitchen.  Commercial dairies put the just fresh cows' milk into a different vat with any milk from cows on antibiotics, etc.  That mill is usually sold to the calf farmers that raise calves for replacement or slaughter.  With dairy goats we milked them out and would heat treat NOT PASTEURIZE the colostrum then freeze it.  I always kept frozen heat treated colostrum in the freezer so I didn't have to wait to heat treat (2 hours in the dual pasteurizer) before feeding the newborn kids.  The lambs won't need ALL the colostrum you can milk out if she is able to be milked.  Take all she can produce and bottle feed the lambs.  Freeze the excess including any 2nd day milk if she makes it that long.  You will have an emergency supply that way.  

Here are the lamb formulas - I have not used them myself, but they were posted several years ago on BYH:

#1      4 cups (1qt) _whole_ milk (extra rich milk would also do if available), 1/4 cup heavy whipping cream, 1-2 raw eggs whisked (depending on size of eggs or protein needed), 1 Tbsp. natural whole ilk yogurt for rumen health  - Blend all together and feed at room temperature or slightly warmed.  You don't want to cook this mixture by heating too much. 

#2     4 cups whole milk (again extra rich milk would probably do too), 1/2 cup heavy whipping cream,  1 egg, 1 Tbsp. natural whole milk yogurt for rumen health -  whisk egg, yogurt, and cream together and add to milk.

I think 4 ounces is normal for a newborn lamb.  Some will only take 2 ounces at first.  Increase the amount they take as they want it it.  Feed 3-4 times per day for first couple weeks then gradually decrease number of feedings to 1 quart am and 1 quart pm by 1 month old.  Only 2 feedings per day will help them to get onto hay sooner.

Cod Liver oil was routinely added to baby formula because of its A & D vitamin content.  I am not sure if it has been tried adding to lamb formula.  Not sure of dose for lambs either.  Dog breeders used to add it to puppy food to avoid rickets.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 6, 2021)

All 3 lambs had to be pulled,  all were dead.  Brie was put down shortly after and went very peacefully. I am devastated that we lost her and those lambs, but I take comfort in the fact that she is no longer in pain 💓 I hope you dont mind if I post a picture of Brie. 
I love you sweet girl. You will be missed.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 6, 2021)

So sorry for you!  

How long had the lambs been dead?  Did the pressure from the ruptured tendon cause their deaths?   That was a hard blow for you and your flock.  Lose that lovely ewe whom you loved is a great sadness.  Losing the lambs and bloodlines too is a hardship for your breeding program.    So sorry for you and your family.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2021)

Sometimes being a farmer is just no fun...  So sorry!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 6, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss......, absolutely heartbreaking loss all the way around


----------



## Kusanar (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was a pretty thing.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 6, 2021)

So sorry for the heartbreaking end to this.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2021)

I am so sorry. Sorry for the ewe, sorry for the lambs and sorry for you and your family.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jan 7, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> So sorry for you!
> 
> How long had the lambs been dead?  Did the pressure from the ruptured tendon cause their deaths?   That was a hard blow for you and your flock.  Lose that lovely ewe whom you loved is a great sadness.  Losing the lambs and bloodlines too is a hardship for your breeding program.    So sorry for you and your family.


@Ridgetop , I am not sure, I asked the vet that. They were formed perfect, she said it did not look like they died during labor, she mentioned that sometimes you can tell they were stressed , and would have a lot of meconium staining. These did not. We think they died  before labor even started. Not sure when, but I think it definitely had to do with her condition.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 7, 2021)

She was beautiful!  So, so very sorry for such a hard loss.     😭


----------

